# Pixie-before and after grooming #2



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The first picture is her with morning hair-the "before".
The second is when we just got back from the groomers (about an hour ago) and she actually has a bow in her hair! I like this length-the groomer said it's a teddy bear cut. I love love love the full long coat, but a novice like me can't handle keeping it up (Cicero's mom, I bow to you...). Pixie was apparently full of knots in her undercoat and I didn't even know it. I brush her daily, but I was missing it. I guess I have much to learn still. Anyway, afterward she was excited and ran straight into the groomer's big glass door. She walked it off and is fine, poor girl.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

awww - she is sooo pretty..


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

What a cute picture! She's a doll!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She's adorable and you can tell she knows it!

Kathie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cute-I like the bow!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think she is adorable. The cut is perfect. I finally broke down and cut Smarty's long coat, now I wonder what took me so long. I probably should post new photos.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, she can't get any cuter!! I 'love' the cut. The groomer did a wonderful job and I know it will be easier to care for and she will probably be more comfy. Hair is almost a hobby for me. My mother would have told you that I started cutting hair when I was three. My younger sister didn't have hair till she was 3 and I started to school. ound: My hands have to be busy, so when I'm watching TV....Come, Cicero!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, what a darling face!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beauty.... I laughed at your "running into the glass door comment". When we first went to pick Roxie up she RLH'd right into a wall!!! (That actually explains quite a bit about my darlin' :suspicious


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is beautiful! We're trying to decide...let it grow or cut? I like the teddy bear cut but DH wants to let it grow a bit.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pixie is an absolute sweetheart! I love the before shot, she looks super comfy in her little bed and blankie.

Her after photo is to die for, what a little angel. She looks like she is modeling for you, more pictures please!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She does look absolutely adorable, but then again, she did in the before photo too. Wish I had the nerve to cut the boys coats but so far I'm hanging in with the full coat.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a dollbaby Pixie is! 

And yes! Pictures of Smarty too please!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Megan (my groomer) did her feet, hiney, and face mostly. There wasn't much else to trim-just a little here and there to make it uniform. I noticed she did do "bangs" on her. Pixie is 4 months old today so her coat isn't really that grown out. I am going to keep her at this length though from now on-I ended up liking it much more than I thought. It's sassy and bratty just like Pixie is. I had dreams of my dog in a long flowing coat-not going to happen. I'm not qualified to keep it up. My 8 year old has bona fide curly Rapunzel hair down to her bottom and believe me-that is hard enough to deal with on a daily basis. I'll just admire all of your dogs in their long haired glory.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! I like the short teddy bear look.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a great groomer*

You are so lucky! She looks fantastic! Wow.

Our first full cut made poor Riki look like a poodle! Your dog looks absolutely great.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys for all of the compliments! Everyone on this forum is too nice.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Thanks guys for all of the compliments! Everyone on this forum is too nice.


Stay far away from the Political thread!!! LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a military wife and have really strong opinions, but I won't discuss them here. For me, this is a pleasant release and keeps me from shopping online !! I love to hear about everyone's doggies and compare notes to my own. It's fun and I need it and value it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pixie sure looks cute in both her before and after shots. I love the little pink bow. She's cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you and I assure you she has done her utmost to get the bow out of her hair. I'd be amazed if it lasted the night. All of you that have dogs with those perfect topknots, I envy you.
She's a stinker and she's not having any of it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Absoluetly PRECIOUS! :kiss:*


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

wow! the cut is very pretty! i wish momo's groomer would do the same. momo looks like a poodle after her grooming session. need to look for another groomer. any recommendations? we live in nyc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, what a cutie and she is posing even. How sweet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter looked a bit like a poodle but the next time I asked for a puppy cut/teddy bear cut and said to do it more like a Shi-Zu (I know I'm not spelling that correctly-sorry!) and he looked great.

He got a bow once, DH took it out the next day even though it said "I'm a BOY!" It was so cute!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie is so cute. She looks like a little stuffed animal. 
Your groomer did a great cut.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She's a cutie. How old is she?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Stay far away from the Political thread!!! LOL


ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Stay far away from the Political thread!!!


 ound: Ah, it's not THAT bad... well okay, it is sometimes.

Pixie is adorable. Actually both the before and the after are adorable. I really like puppy cuts because Havs really do look like puppies with them.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally adorable!!!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Pixie, you are a cutie. Linus likes your pink bow. He thinks it's much better than the white barrette I make him wear sometimes.

Sassy and bratty...I think they would get along well.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie loves Linus's barrette. 
He is soo adorable.
Yes, I think they'd be a real E-harmony match.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my!! What a doll ! I'd be squishing her so hard, she'd squeal! :biggrin1:

*"she RLH'd right into a wall!!! (That actually explains quite a bit about my darlin' ) "*

LMBO!! You two are cracking me up with the dogs running into things. Maybe Pixie was just drunk with joy at having a new look! lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie loves Linus's barrette.
> He is soo adorable.
> Yes, I think they'd be a real E-harmony match.


O.k., now you two! Let's keep things PG, o.k.?  ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You're too funny!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Linus looks just like Saydee! Especially the tiny pink tongue sticking out. Maybe he's her long lost brother!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to check for pics of Saydee!!
I want to see!! 
Oh, the extreme cuteness...


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

See Saydee at 11 weeks (just scroll down a bit): http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5869&highlight=saydee

She's now 14.5 weeks and I'm amazed at her growth. She's probably twice that size. Her hair is much longer now, but she's every bit as cute. I want to take Pixie home.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She may be one of the cutest Havs ever (just behind mine, of coarse!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Saydee is just beautiful. I wish we all had teleportation powers like in StarTrek-oh, the puppy play dates we could have....


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*You know it, girl!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pixie is just precious! I love the bow!

The groomer did a fantastic job.
If anyone is looking for a guide for their groomer, I believe there is a really good description for both a long and short puppy cut on the "My Yuppy Puppy" website. I took a copy to my groomer who was very grateful since I wasn't very good at explaining exactly what I was wanting.

Beverly


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> What a beauty.... I laughed at your "running into the glass door comment". When we first went to pick Roxie up she RLH'd right into a wall!!! (That actually explains quite a bit about my darlin' :suspicious


Not to change the subject but Donna wants to know what RLH means????


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

RLH is and acronym for "run like hell" , when they just start running at top speed all of a sudden. It's really funny.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh that's what we thought. Cooper has come close a couple of times but he stops after 5-10 seconds. I can't wait until he let's lose.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee play RIH several times a day. She literally loses her mind and rip-roars like around with the speed of a cheetah. It's crazy funny, but sometimes I have to tell her to chill because she slides across the kitchen floor and slams her little skull into the cabinets!

She also plays RIH whenever she has something I don't want her to have. Particularly pieces of laundry - clean or dirty... Saydee-So-Silly!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie is 4 months old as of friday-sorry-for some reason I didn't see that question!
Yes, she plays RLH carrying socks, preferably dirty ones-bleck!
Boy, they are FAST-aren't they!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG Saydee found a neighbor's wiffle ball in our backyard first thing this morning. She RIH with this big ball in her mouth, stumbing over and over again (It's the size of her WHOLE HEAD) and totally destroying all the bathingand careful grooming done yesterday. WAAAAHHHH!

She then proceeded to bring the ball inside and carry it around with her for HOURS, following me from room to room and never letting it sit for more than 30 seconds. Now, she has buried it underneath her dog bed, right below my desk, and has completely conked out on top of it. Being a puppy is such hard work! Sheesh!

It doesn't seem possible, but I swear Saydee gets *bigger and cuter every single day*.

P.S. I still want to take Pixie home. Seriously.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

she looks like a stuff animal


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww, Maya that is too cute. I love when they are just soo pleased with themselves that they find an amazing "treasure" and claim it for themselves. 
If we lived closer we could get the little ladies together.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Donna and Brian, just wait until the first real RLH from Cooper! I think Rickyk was about 4 months when he did his first one. It is hysterical! ound: My boys are 2 and I still stop what I'm doing to watch and laugh. They are incredibly great therapy! :biggrin1:

Hint........ if you get TWO Havanese the run-like-hells are even MORE entertaining! :whoo:


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo cute! Makes me want to get another one!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Your baby is a cutie.
kisses to her from me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k...... I'm sorry, but I haven't seen NEARLY enough pictures of little Pixie and am anxiously awaiting more. PLEASE!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> O.k...... I'm sorry, but I haven't seen NEARLY enough pictures of little Pixie and am anxiously awaiting more. PLEASE!!!!!! :biggrin1:


Aww-thanks Marj.
I'll try to get some posted asap.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute! What can I say? CUTE!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*yes we want to see Pixie's other side...*

like when she tears up toilet paper or runs around silly!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

HaHA!
What-she never does anything....she's an angel...........
Honestly I'm watching her all of the time, so the poor girl has next to no mischevious fun. She was starting to nibble at an area rug I just bought (good thing it was a Target cheapie), but I uncovered her ploy very early and nixed it. She can still easily walk underneath my sofa, so when she knows she's naughty that is where she hides, and periodically pokes her head out in a taunting fashion. I must get a photo of that-she looks like a furry prairie dog.


----------

